# Accessible ringtone making apps for the iphone



## vandexa1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi all, I am looking for a free accessible ringtone making app for my iPhone. Previously I used r maker,but after it's last update it is no longer accessible. The screen changes every few seconds which I find strange and it no longer reads the names of artests or songs. I need an accessible app to make ringtones from the music on my phone. It would also be nice to have an app that would put the ringtone on your phone emmediately after it was created so you wouldn't have to go through file sharing. File sharing is a pain because I use jaws and jaws won't take my ringtones from the desktop to itunes so I always have to have someone do it for me which isn't very convenient. If anyone knows how to get around any of these problems or knows of an accessible app please let me know!! Thanks.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

@vandexa1,

Welcome to Tech Support Forum! I think you are the first person who's using a screen reader that I've encountered posting here and I'm glad to see it.

Unfortunately, I am an Android user, so can't really speak to iPhone apps, though I have to believe there is one that will run on the iPhone itself that is accessible that will make ringtones from music files.

Not because I think that folks here will not try to be helpful, because they are, but in light of the fact you are a screen reader user you might want to turn to the PhonesForTheBlind group on Groups.io. The main page for the group, which includes the e-mail addresses for subscribing, unsubscribing, etc., under the heading Group Email Addresses, is: https://groups.io/g/PhonesForTheBlind


----------

